# My HP 3010 Mt HP desktop lags while playing movies, how do I fix it?



## purplekaycee (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## insane 360 (Oct 12, 2020)

need more info.  what kind of video are you playing?  local?  internet?  through plex?  

all videos or just certain bit rates?  could be a codec that your older computer just can't handle


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 12, 2020)

wow thats an old chip, is the video card just as old? I'm guessing but the problem is the old instruction set doesnt like the newer video codexs.


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> wow thats an old chip, is the video card just as old? I'm guessing but the problem is the old instruction set doesnt like the newer video codexs.



GT212 according to this.

But yeah it all depends on what it is you're playing. I used an e8400/GT520 for a long while and it played Netflix and local videos/DVDs just fine, that was on Windows though.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 12, 2020)

Dude, the only way to fix it is to retire that PC. 
I think that GT210 or whatever videocard's in the box only supports MPEG2, MPEG4, VC1 and low-bitrate H264. Even something like watching youtube in 1080p will strain the shit out of that system, and if codec is unsupported, then the burden of software-decoding falls on fragile shoulders of that poor old E5300.
You'll probably be better off getting some super-cheap Sandy/Ivy Bridge parts or one of those old Lenovo SFFs. Realistically a bare-bones i3-2100 config will cost you less than "modernizing" a GPU.
Heck, even something like G1620 would do it for multimedia, and they cost around $5 nowadays.


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 13, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> I just got a Core 2 Quad Q9550 for $25 with shipping; it sure would make a lot of difference to your machine.


Will find out if it's compatible with the motherboard


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 13, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> I just got a Core 2 Quad Q9550 for $25 with shipping; it sure would make a lot of difference to your machine.



Probably not, the issue isn't the numbers of cores and whatnot, it's the lack of modern instruction sets or dedicated hardware for decode.


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 13, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Probably not, the issue isn't the numbers of cores and whatnot, it's the lack of modern instruction sets or dedicated hardware for decode.


What's your take on the solution


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 13, 2020)

purplekaycee said:


> What's your take on the solution



Use a modern system, maybe buy a low end card like a 1030 or something like that to use hardware decoding.


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 13, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Use a modern system, maybe buy a low end card like a 1030 or something like that to use hardware decoding.


I should change the card only or the whole system?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 13, 2020)

purplekaycee said:


> I should change the card only or the whole system?


both really, the 1030 can prolly be found for around $25 too


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 16, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Use a modern system, maybe buy a low end card like a 1030 or something like that to use hardware decoding.


Paired with which cpu? Preferably intel


----------



## Frick (Oct 16, 2020)

purplekaycee said:


> Paired with which cpu? Preferably intel



Q9650 or something. HP specsheet say the system supports it. Get some cheap RAM sticks as well. And that's about what you can do for performance. The next step is getting an old Sandy/Ivy Bridge system or even a Haswell or something, and frankly you might be better off spending money on that instead.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 16, 2020)

Frick said:


> The next step is getting an old Sandy/Ivy Bridge system or even a Haswell or something, and frankly you might be better off spending money on that instead.


That would be my step #1. Just a few days ago I stumbled upon some old Acer Veriton SFF pre-builts, selling $40-45/ea depending on cosmetic condition and whether HDD cage is missing or not (Pentium G2030 / 4GB DDR3 / No HDD and a friggin' LiteON 80+ Bronze PSU). That's about as much as he'll pay for a beat-up GT730.


----------

